# first ever snowboard trip



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Going to Lake Tahoe for 4 days. was gonna a 3day pass to heavenly. Is it worth spending 3 days there or should we try and hit Sierra and or kirkwood. Any cool bars or spots to hit up while were there. going 3rd week in feb.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

stickz said:


> Going to Lake Tahoe for 4 days. was gonna a 3day pass to heavenly. Is it worth spending 3 days there or should we try and hit Sierra and or kirkwood. Any cool bars or spots to hit up while were there. going 3rd week in feb.


Don't limit yourself to heavenly. If you have a car, get to kirkwood and squaw or others.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Don't limit yourself to heavenly. If you have a car, get to kirkwood and squaw or others.


that's the other thing. don't know if we are going to drive or fly. if we fly heavenly is so close to all the resorts


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I would try to go at least 4-5 days! 3 is just a tease. But either way you're gonna have a blast!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

stickz said:


> Going to Lake Tahoe for 4 days. was gonna a 3day pass to heavenly. Is it worth spending 3 days there or should we try and hit Sierra and or kirkwood. Any cool bars or spots to hit up while were there. going 3rd week in feb.


From personal experience, only spend 1 or 2 days at Heavenly just for the sites and looking at Lake Tahoe while boarding down. Some of the greens and blues are pretty flat. 

You might have more fun at Northstar or Kirkwood. Kirkwood has some nice and steep trails while Northstar has a little bit of everything.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

No snow out there..


----------



## atombaumer (Dec 16, 2013)

Yea I would take a look at northstar and other resorts as well. if they have snow, it will be a great time.


----------



## cstorms (Dec 27, 2013)

ksup3erb said:


> No snow out there..


yea i wouldn't go now.. are you planning it for later? where are u coming from?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

cstorms said:


> yea i wouldn't go now.. are you planning it for later? where are u coming from?





stickz said:


> . going 3rd week in feb.


Let's hope there is snow then.


----------



## cstorms (Dec 27, 2013)

Seriously.. Here too (Oregon). 

Definitely try to check out some other mountains. Squaw and Alpine are some that I really like


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

stickz said:


> that's the other thing. don't know if we are going to drive or fly. if we fly heavenly is so close to all the resorts


Heavenly is NOT "_close to all the resorts._" It's kind of an island unto itself, in fact. It is fairly close to Sierra, and an hour from Kirkwood. If you are on a tight time frame, stay in North Lake. It's boring compared to South Lake because it's California, laid back, no casinos or all-night bars. But you'll have all sorts of stuff right nearby -- Squaw, Alpine, Homewood, Northstar, Mt. Rose, Sugar Bowl. And besides, Heavenly sucks unless you're taking pictures.

Edit to add: Even if you stay in Tahoe City area (North Lake), as long as the weather is clear you'll be able to make a trip to Kirkwood no problem, driving down 89 through Emerald Bay. Awesome, beautiful drive, but time it right to be back around Emerald Bay by sunset. You don't want to be driving through that pass during the dark -- it's scary enough in the daytime -- plus, the sunset is insane looking across the lake to Heavenly. If it's snowing, they'll probably close the road and you'll have to drive around the other side of the lake. But making a day-trip to Kirkwood is easy from North Lake, and you'll still have Apline, Squaw, Homewood and the rest just minutes away.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

we kinda changed it up a little bit. I'm almost positive we are going to steamboat. I'm going cat riding for 2 days and riding the resort for 2 days.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

but at $475 a day I may only do 1 day of cat riding.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

talked to a neighbor last night, she was in Tahoe visiting family, went 1 day on ribbons of man-made groomers and very thin....she noted its very shitty


----------

